# Ultimate Fighter...



## jkd friend (Sep 25, 2008)

Their is a lot more fighting in the house this year do you all think it for the ratings or do these guys really act this unprofessional?:asian:


----------



## MJS (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd say its a little of both.  The viewers like to see the tension, the posturing, etc., and of course, I'm sure you get a bunch of guys, all living in the same house, all thinking that they're the biggest bad ***, thats going to add fuel to the fire as well.

Could this image that they portray, give a bad taste to some?  I'm sure it does.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 25, 2008)

You got a bunch of guys who like to fight and almost certainly were selected as much for drawing viewers as for their ring skills.  You give 'em too much time on their hands, with too little structure around it, and bind 'em to the house when they aren't training or on sponsored activities.

Yeah, you got a recipe for stupidity.  If Dana was smarter, he'd put 'em all to work in the office for several hours out of the day, in addition to training.  Or do something else to keep 'em busy... but then again, that might not be smart 'cause it wouldn't make for ratings!


----------



## Skpotamus (Sep 26, 2008)

That was the whole point of this structure, to create drama.  The fighters in the house have no outside contact, can't play on the internet, can't really watch TV, can't do a thing except train.  Oh, and one of the sponsors is a booze company so they supply it for free.

Testosterone, competitive drive, booze and high stress.  A recipe for fights and drama.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 26, 2008)

*Drama, drama and more drama.*  That definitely brings in the ratings.  Like everyone else I echo that you put a bunch of young fighter's in a house and only allow them out to train add in some alcohol here and there and you have some serious antics. 

On the side note I like that the first two shows have this many fights with people trying to get into the house.  Definitely an improvement in this season and last seasons beginning shows.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 26, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> On the side note I like that the first two shows have this many fights with people trying to get into the house. Definitely an improvement in this season and last seasons beginning shows.


 
I agree, it's a big improvement.


----------



## Brian S (Sep 26, 2008)

The drama and violence gets old. Dana's desire for ratings will be his eventual downfall.


----------



## Journeyman (Sep 26, 2008)

Making them fight their way into the house has been a big improvement.  The slackers in the previous seasons always annoyed me.


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh yeah... remember that guy who was dating a girl for 6 months, and wanted to leave the house because "he missed her." He cried himself off the show.

Come on! I'd never root for that guy if he actually made it.

Just like there's "No Crying in Baseball" there should be "No Missing Your Half-a-Girlfriend Too Much at The Ultimate Fighter House."


----------



## Skpotamus (Sep 27, 2008)

The drama is what has kept the show going.  Other reality fight style shows have flopped because they didn't have the drama and buildup.

Which completely sucks, I'd rather see the coaching and training myself.


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, I think Tapout could be a great show about up and coming fighters, but then it's got the Tapout Crew annoying the crap out of everyone in their way.

Sadly enough, their infectious laughter/antics grow on you. And there definitely IS a lack of drama on that show in comparison to other reality shows... They focus on the fighter, which is a better thing than focus on the House. I'll admit I've Tivo-ed the season... But it's going to take me a while to get around to watching the new season.


----------



## tko4u (Oct 6, 2008)

no doubt they encourage a lot of it. these guys tear that house apart and never get in trouble.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 9, 2008)

jkd friend said:


> Their is a lot more fighting in the house this year do you all think it for the ratings or do these guys really act this unprofessional?:asian:


 


MJS said:


> I'd say its a little of both. The viewers like to see the tension, the posturing, etc., and of course, I'm sure you get a bunch of guys, all living in the same house, all thinking that they're the biggest bad ***, thats going to add fuel to the fire as well.
> 
> Could this image that they portray, give a bad taste to some? I'm sure it does.


 
I just watched my recorded copy form this week. 

I have a bad taste in my mouth and I was thinking of stopping the program to record more. 

I was glad the one guy who ran his mouth lost. The other guy (Junie) should have been off the show. With the pool cue and bottle those weapons turned his "Fun" into legal issue. While I understand people not wanting to loose their spot on the show by fighting with him, I sure do hope he finally runs into that guy at the bar that puts him into the hospital for months and lots of therapy for his recover just to walk.

But that is my opinion of the little punk.


I am thinking of boycotting the show and the next few UFC events to show my displeasure. I am even thinking of trying to find a way to contact Dana or someone in the organization to express my distaste.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 9, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> You got a bunch of guys who like to fight and almost certainly were selected as much for drawing viewers as for their ring skills.  You give 'em too much time on their hands, with too little structure around it, and bind 'em to the house when they aren't training or on sponsored activities.
> 
> Yeah, you got a recipe for stupidity.  If Dana was smarter, he'd put 'em all to work in the office for several hours out of the day, in addition to training.  Or do something else to keep 'em busy... but then again, that might not be smart 'cause it wouldn't make for ratings!


I like the idea of having them doing something else constructive.  If nothing else, mandatory classes on management of a fighter, ground rules for what types of things could REALLY embarrass the MMA community if you pull them in the real world and other skills/knowledge which would help them out in a career.  But, as you say, that wouldn't draw much attention.

As for me, I haven't watched since season one.  I can't stand "reality tv" in any of it's incarnations... unless you count the History channel as reality tv.  I'll watch the UFC fights when they're on free tv but won't pay for one and certainly have no desire to watch TUF.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 9, 2008)

I also like the idea that they (the ufc) should be training these fighter's on on camera interviewing, managing their career, behaving properly in public, etc.  I also would like them to bring back the team challenge where they make them work like dogs for some type of comfort or control of the fights.

Last nights episode was so drama laced.  It was good to see that one of the drama instigators lost his fight and hopefully the other will be eventually thrown off.  I imagine that Dana cannot give him another chance after last night as he was wayyyyy of the hinge.


----------



## Journeyman (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, Junie may be the biggest jack-*** TUF has ever had on.  I couldn't believe he had just almost been kicked off then immediately after that he was trying to provoke trouble again.  I think it'll be a miracle if he lasts out the show.


----------



## AbsZero (Oct 9, 2008)

Interesting points... 

Here are all 4 episodes:
http://fliiby.com/folders/9664/tuf.html

And the latest:
http://fliiby.com/file/97065/phsv9eoujb.html


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yea this is pretty much been great watching someone like Junie make an *** out of himself.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 10, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> I just watched my recorded copy form this week.
> 
> I have a bad taste in my mouth and I was thinking of stopping the program to record more.
> 
> ...


 
 Ditto. Junie is a little pukewad. He should be banned form all competetion for life.


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 10, 2008)

Junie has some very real issues (Mental Health and/or otherwise).
He should not be allowed to get into the Octagon and fight until he has gotten the professional help he needs.

Dana White has worked long and hard to change the image of the UFC into an image of highly dedicated, highly trained, highly professional athletes. Junie does not portay this image at all.


----------



## tko4u (Oct 10, 2008)

I find that Junie is quite full of douchebaggery


----------



## Journeyman (Oct 11, 2008)

Here's Junie's take on it.  http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=14969     What a goober.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 11, 2008)

Journeyman said:


> Here's Junie's take on it.  http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=14969     What a goober.




So it is ok for Junie to through peanuts and call out people, but if someone does it back to him then it gets serious? 

Off with his head, I say. 

Kick him off the show and give someone with some better sense a chance to fight.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 11, 2008)

Journeyman said:


> Here's Junie's take on it. http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=14969 What a goober.


 
How much of an *** can one person be, I agree with Rich off with his head.


----------



## tko4u (Oct 12, 2008)

The ONLY reason that dana wont kick him off is ratings, ratings, ratings. Otherwise, he would been off immediately. Junie sucks and if i could help it, i would not watch the shows just so that dana would see the ratings and kick him off anyway. he is always talking about how mma fighters need to act. ridiculous.


----------



## crushing (Oct 23, 2008)

I so wanted Junie to get beat down by the "two hour bjj bb".  At least skinny dude took him to a split decision after the "sudden victory" round.  Neither looked very impressive.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 23, 2008)

It was a VERY disappointing fight.  can't say I'm impressed by either of those guys.

Look like crystoph might get picked next week though...I'm looking forward to seeing what he's got in the cage.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Oct 23, 2008)

So, someone tell me about the Junie fight? Did he win?  Junie is from my home town and he actually fights pretty darn good.  He just has a crapy attitude.  He's been seen at some bars around town getting smashed.  Definitely not the imagew you want to portray as a professional athlete.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 23, 2008)

Junie went in claiming he was gonna knock Delgado (I think that was his name) out in the first round.  It was clear that Junie was the more powerful striker...but he spent a LOT of the first round clowning.  Inviting delgado to hit him and letting him without retaliation.  Delgado clearly didn;t have the striking power to rock Junie...but he was successfula t staying to the outside and out boxing him.  He had no success in taking Junie to the ground, anytime he got there Junie just waited until they were stood up again.

In the second round Junie started throwing bombs.  Delgado got rocked but wouldn;t go down.  it went to a third round that was lackluster by both guys.  Junie was exhausted, but Delgado didn't have the power/skill to knock out Junie.  Junie won by split decision.

End result, Delgado showed me nothing in the way of having the tehcnique skill to win at the elite level.  Neither did Junie.  he ahd chances to finsih the fight and couldn't.  he's a hard guy, but way to unpredictable...I don;t see him having the discipline and focus to go far.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 23, 2008)

tko4u said:


> The ONLY reason that dana wont kick him off is ratings, ratings, ratings. Otherwise, he would been off immediately. Junie sucks *and if i could help it*, i would not watch the shows just so that dana would see the ratings and kick him off anyway. he is always talking about how mma fighters need to act. ridiculous.


 

I am in total agreement on you with this.

lol@ "if i could help it.."


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have not seen Junie fight but everyone at the gym he trains at here says he's an awesome fighter.  Like I said I have yet to seehim fight or train.  My friend owns the school where Junie trains at and I can't believe he let Junie go on national t.v. and represent his school that way.  It makes me want to puke when I see this guy pull the stunts that he has pull.  I would have taken legal action on the guy if he had cut me and Dana White would have had to like it or lump it as they say. Imagine if it had cut the dudes artery or a main vien? 

 I think Junie is a good fighter but as a person he sucks.  I also think he needs to grow up a lot more before he goes on to fame because it will only be worse. Just my thought on it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 23, 2008)

crushing said:


> I so wanted Junie to get beat down by the "two hour bjj bb". At least skinny dude took him to a split decision after the "sudden victory" round. Neither looked very impressive.


 

Split decision for the final round. 

My notes show they both did not "win" the round. 

But, Team Mir did a better job on the side of yelling and making noise at the right times so it seemed like it may have been more one sided.

It came down to a split for the final round. 

This means one voted for each and the third for Junie. He one by one point in a very poor showing. 

He is a jerk. 

He needs to understand that people have given him chances. 

I would have preferred for Dana to get rid of him and to bring back someone who has lost but at least followed the rules of the sport and did not jump into the ring and challenge a fighter who just won. Who did not endanger others with broken glass, I mean if he had ended another fighters chance to fight. He should be off the show as he is dangerous. He should not be there while others would be grateful for the chance. 

If the promoters read this understand I fast forward through the Junie parts and even most of the others talking to just the fight. I do not see the commercials nor the well placed endorsements through the show. I prefer to boycott that way. I hope they understand.


----------



## Skpotamus (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn, I've met Roli Delgado a few times at some fight shows.  Really cool guy and a legit BJJ black belt.  You could even watch his blackbelt test on line at one point.  

Why on earth he wanted to stand and trade instead of showing his groundgame I have no idea.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Oct 24, 2008)

TUF is the way it is because it is a reality show first, then a UFC event second.  That was the best way Dana White could get UFC to a mainstream audience.  I personally could live without reality shows as a whole...the only reality show I watch is Cops....but unless the rest of America wises up to the mind-numbing qualities of craptacular television, I'm afraid we're stuck with having to wait for Junie to talk his trash to see any action.

Unless, of course, you have a DVR....makes the world easier.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 24, 2008)

Skpotamus said:


> Damn, I've met Roli Delgado a few times at some fight shows. Really cool guy and a legit BJJ black belt. You could even watch his blackbelt test on line at one point.
> 
> Why on earth he wanted to stand and trade instead of showing his groundgame I have no idea.


 

He wanted to go to the ground but coudln't get Junie down.  When he did go to hsi back Junie just stood there kicking his legs until the ref stood them back up.  Standing and trading wasn't exactly his decision.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## tko4u (Oct 25, 2008)

btw, junie did NOT impress me at all, he wasnt that good. He picked the weakest link to fight first, and went 3 rounds with him. Roli didnt even learn stand up till right before the fight and outpointed him in 1 round.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 26, 2008)

Just got caught up on the repeats.  I saw the first episode, and missed the others the first time around.  Wow, what a steaming pile of d-baggery Junie Browning is.  He has no class.  He was really impressive as a fighter in the first episode, but by the time his fight with Delgado came around I was hoping he'd get his head knocked off.  Seems like they have a really undisciplined bunch this year.


----------

